# Can anyone identify this vape make/model



## Vapegilius995 (9/10/16)

Hey new guy here. I got this vape for a good price second hand but didnt get the box so I have no idea what model it is.


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/16)

This looks like a rebranded Justfog 1453

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vapegilius995 (9/10/16)

Seems right any idea about the battery


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/16)

Vapegilius995 said:


> Seems right any idea about the battery


Looks like a run of the mill ego/Evod type battery

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapegilius995 (9/10/16)

Thanx man 
Know if it's a decent make?


----------



## Vapegilius995 (9/10/16)

The battery looks like a ijoy 650mah


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/16)

Vapegilius995 said:


> Thanx man
> Know if it's a decent make?


Only time can answer that question. As I mentioned before this is a rebrand, meaning that some reseller has ordered a big batch of this model from a manufacturer and had their own logo printed on it instead of that of the original. Whether or not the original product was of good quality and design is uncertain, and whether or not the manufacturer chosen to make this batch was the original manufacturer or a factory set up to clone or copy the original is also an unknown.

Incidentally the Twisp Clearo was also modeled on this same design.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapegilius995 (9/10/16)

Thanx anyway man
It's handeling great so far, lot of fog and no leaking
+the battery takes a day of chainvaping to empty.

I knew it was a rebrand but was qurious about the original.


----------



## TommyL (9/10/16)

Looks like a rebranded just fog from vapeafrica, pretty decent starter kit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BubiSparks (9/10/16)

It's from these guys at N1 City, Cape Town - http://vapeafrica.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapegilius995 (9/10/16)

Thanx thats what I was looking for


----------



## Vapegilius995 (9/10/16)

Since its a rebranded justfog I should be able to replace any parts easily

Thats a relief

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ugi (9/10/16)

That's the ones they sell at Spar


----------



## Vapegilius995 (9/10/16)

Don't know how I feel about that


----------



## blujeenz (9/10/16)

Ugi said:


> That's the ones they sell at Spar





Vapegilius995 said:


> Don't know how I feel about that



Friendly wherever you are?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

